

Kaleidoscope: Implementing a Language with LLVM in Objective Caml  - ekiru
http://llvm.org/docs/tutorial/OCamlLangImpl1.html

======
jballanc
With the recent spate of "write your own compiler" posts, it's nice to see one
that _doesn't_ use Lex and Yacc. Certainly, there is a lot of history (and
therefore documentation/example code/wise old hackers, etc) surrounding these
tools, but some of the alternatives are really compelling. Besides OCaml, I'd
also love to see someone do the same sort of post with Antlr.

~~~
mahmud
Wait til someone posts a link to Jack Crenshaw's tutorial in Pascal ;-)

